# FUDS Frozen RECALL....



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

J. J. Fuds Raw Pet Food Recall Expands Again


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Just what we need...more recalls.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So sad! I hate to see recalls coming out again


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's downright disgusting this is happening. The fact is, the recalls never stop--this is just what I'm coming across and that's being emailed to me. Aint no telling how many recalls are happening every day.


----------

